# Suggestion for beginner female snowboard



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

If you are buying a new snowboard, they all have a sticker on the back with the weight specifications. This will tell you which size to get. You can find the weight specs for most older boards if you google. The size of your snowboard depends on your weight and the model of snowboard.

The Burton Feather would be a good choice because it would be more progressive but with a soft flex. A lot of people hate on Burton. I have been happy with my Burton stuff. I never rode any of their boards other than demos. I have 2 Roxy Snowboards, that is a good company to look into.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, 

What region/conditions will you be riding most? That might help narrow it down also.

And, welcome!


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hi,
> 
> What region/conditions will you be riding most? That might help narrow it down also.
> 
> And, welcome!


Thanks!

Snowshoe, WV, all-mountain, probably not going to the park for a long while. We might do some trips to Utah or Colorado in the next year or two. Any thoughts on Lipstick and Social?


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

*Board choice*

Hello. I too am fairly new at snowboarding. I am 5' 2" and 105 lbs. I found that I needed a light weight and forgiving board for learning. I tried two camber boards last year.... An M3 and a Flow Venus... The M3 was just not for me no pop and very hard to control, the Flow Venus was definitely better but still just didn't seem as responsive to me... Now that may be the fact that I'm still in the learning stages as well. This year I bought a NS Infinity and I absolutely love it first day out I was linking turns better than I ever have before. I have only been out three times so far this year but every time my riding is improving and with their rocker camber technology it makes for better edge control in my opinion. Some people prefer rocker some camber for learning by I sure benefited from the combined rocker camber. I know their boards are little pricey but they are worth the money in my opinion. I live in northern Wisconsin and rely on mostly man made snow and groomer trails. I'm not a park girl but the Infinity has pop like a park board. I went with a 142 cm just because of my weight and short height. To me light and short makes for easier turns and control. This is just my opinion from one newbie to another all I can say is at 33 years old I love to play like a kid on my board and will never give it up took me 3 years of board trying and buying but I found my love for sure. Burton to makes a good board heck they all do the most important thing in my opinion is to go light and short and if you can try to demo a camber board, rocker board, and then a combo rocker camber board to see the difference. Maybe a veteran rider has a different opinion or idea but just keep in mind their are a lot of facts to consider and if you plan on sticking it out thru the learning and continuing on you might want a board that will grow with you. Some boards say intermediate level but they cater to the beginner and also allow you to grow without having to upgrade to a new board. Hope this helps some! -Loving my board that makes me feel like a kid again lol!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Snowshoe, WV, all-mountain, probably not going to the park for a long while. We might do some trips to Utah or Colorado in the next year or two. Any thoughts on Lipstick and Social?


I don't have personal experience with those boards and have never owned a Burton, but the Social seems to be more of a park board? RockyMTNsteeze's suggestion of the Feather seems like a good one from the Burton line.

boarderaholic did a brief review of the Lipstick not all that long ago http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...-my-brief-review-burton-lipstick-blender.html

I'm around your stats (5'8" 120lbs, athletic build) and I prefer the size range of 146-148. (I had a 151 stiff cambered board prior to a 146.) What's your boot size? If it's rather small or large for your weight - like size 4 or size 10, that will factor in to board length (waist width) as well. 

Do you have a set budget in mind?


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> I don't have personal experience with those boards and have never owned a Burton, but the Social seems to be more of a park board? RockyMTNsteeze's suggestion of the Feather seems like a good one from the Burton line.
> 
> boarderaholic did a brief review of the Lipstick not all that long ago http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...-my-brief-review-burton-lipstick-blender.html
> 
> ...


My boot size is 8. My budget is under $500 for the board itself. I was looking at a 145 but my cousin was telling me to go for a 141 which the weight limit says 120lbs. He says it's easier to snowboard on a shorter board?


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi. I started last year and although Burton is a GREAT company (my boots are from them), I would say start on a cheaper/used board just to make sure you like it. Plus, with Burton, you have to use only Burton bindings with them or get an adapter type thing to screw other bindings in. I started out on my boyfriend's sister's board that she bought at a yard sale and never used (I think it's called a Whisper?) and then after a couple times I bought an Oxygen Galaxy (not a GREAT brand but not bad for starting out) for $50 w/ boots and bindings on craigslist. I gave the boots away cuz they didn't fit and kept the bindings for a lil, but eventually bought Burton boots and K2 bindings but I am still using the whole set up and I love it. I wanted to get one that I could ding up or trash/sell if need be if I didn't end up liking snowboarding... BUT I love snowboarding now and I will be buying a new board soon  but I would say start on a used board and don't spend too much cuz like I said if you don't like it, then you blew a lot of money. Snowboarding is expensive. Good luck!


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Also, size is preference but my board is 149 cm and it goes up to my chin


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry 1 more post haha size and width are both preference. my boyfriend likes longer/wider boards, i like shorter/wider boards. I am 5'5 and I weigh 190... I know I'm overweight lol but I'm a hell of a snowboarder and I have a lot of muscle  I'm also a size 8. I find it easier on a shorter board because I have more control (or so I think in my head). My boyfriend prefers longer for speed I think.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> My boot size is 8. My budget is under $500 for the board itself. I was looking at a 145 but my cousin was telling me to go for a 141 which the weight limit says 120lbs. He says it's easier to snowboard on a shorter board?


Okay I have the same boot size, so we're nearly identical in stats. I would not get a 141. Way too short. With weight ranges, you want to stay more towards the middle of the range than either end of it. A 145 would be better.


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll second the Never Summer recommendation. I'm similar is stats to you (5'6", 115lbs, 7.5 foot) and started last season on a low end rocker board. By midseason I was frustrated as hell because all my friends were passing me and I thought I just sucked at boarding. Tried a couple of friends' boards out and realized that some of my problems were definitely being caused (or at least exacerbated) by my board. 

After some research I wound up opting for the Never Summer Pandora 145 and I've never looked back. I caught up to my friends in about 3 trips out with the new board and it was just amazing how much more confident I was and how much more fun I was having. I've found it's a lot better on ice than my previous board, rides super smooth on chop, and is still long enough for me that I don't run into major issues in powder. I was also pretty impressed at the durability. I took it out at least 10 times after getting it in the middle of the season and it still looked new.

I went for the Pandora over the Infinity because I wanted the extra flex since I have an extremely slender build and not a lot of muscle. I'm also just not a particularly aggressive rider. If you have a more athletic build, the something a bit stiffer like the Infinity might be a better choice.

I also agree with the others that a 141 would be too short. You might like it at first but I think you would ultimately find it limiting. Especially on trips out west.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you have any opportunities to demo boards where you are? Check your local shops and hills for demo days. Before dropping $500 on a board, see if you like it first. 

If your shops and hills have demo days, let us know if you can what brands will be available. From that list it'll be easy to give you some models from each to demo, etc. 

Are you completely sold on Burton or are you open to other brands?


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey, I'm also a beginner with stats similar to yours (although a bit heavier). 

I had started my board research with Burton as well, but then found that there are a lot of other great boards to choose from. I am eyeing a K2 Lunatique right now, which I've been told would be great to learn and progress on. It's from last year so should be good deal if you can still find one. Another one to look into would be the GNU B-Nice, people seem to like it and it's also a beginner-friendly board.

And... if I was made of money, I might go for a NS Pandora after seeing how much girls on here who have one LOVE it  NS is kind of out of my budget though and maybe not as beginner-friendly as the others :dunno:

If you are set on Burton, I will repeat what the others said: the Feather looks good. Demos are your friend too 

Do you already have your boots? As the wise ones on this forum say, the boots are way more important than the board. But, moot point if you already found the perfect pair.


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

a feather or social in the 144cm range would be fine for you while learning/beginner the lipstick is a high end, high performance stick designed for an upper level rider


----------



## ceridwen (Dec 14, 2011)

Varza said:


> NS is kind of out of my budget though and maybe not as beginner-friendly as the others :dunno:


I kind of felt this way when I was contemplating buying the Pandora but I wasn't a total beginner anyway (I was doing blue and black runs by the time I got it) so I went for it. It was totally worth the extra money and if I could go back in time and skip buying the beginner board at the start of last season and get the Pandora instead I'd do it every time.

I'm sitting out this season because I'm pregnant and am letting a friend with similar stats use my setup this year. Even though she's just as cautious a rider as I am, she was linking turns by the end of her very first day on the mountain this past weekend. So the board certainly did not seem to be holding her back at all and from talking to her she didn't feel like she was having any more trouble with her board than the others in her beginner lesson.

I think you'll likely catch more edges with a NS than a beginner oriented rocker-profile board. But it's counteracted by how nicely the board handles in crappy conditions.


----------



## Robisten8 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've been doing quite a bit of women's gear research lately, so I'll offer some information I've stumbled upon. I just bought a setup for my soon to be wife. I went with a Bataleon FeelBetter because they are noob friendly. The TBT design tends to catch less of an edge, which as a beginner can get really old and painful. I found a 2013 Bataleon FeelBetter for $288 shipped from EternalSnow (link below). I also picked up a set of Rome Madison's for $104 from EVO. And grabbed a pair of Vans Veins for $160 from EVO as well. A complete package for under $600 and it's all top notch gear that she will be able to progress with. 

You might want to check out this deal. Bataleon FeelBetter Womens Snowboard | 2013

Don't be like all the other noobs on the hill, which is what you will be if you buy a Burton.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Shameless plug, but this is the perfect size and flex for you: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...5-fs-2012-bataleon-feelbetter-146-womens.html


----------



## Robisten8 (Dec 18, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Shameless plug, but this is the perfect size and flex for you: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...5-fs-2012-bataleon-feelbetter-146-womens.html


I saw your board for sale while doing my search. I would've bought it if it was bigger. Great deal!!


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

sixpoint said:


> a feather or social in the 144cm range would be fine for you while learning/beginner the lipstick is a high end, high performance stick designed for an upper level rider



Thank you. I ended up getting the Restricted Social 147. I asked for the 147, but the people at the snowboard store recommended I get the 142 since I was a beginner. My husband and I said OK to their recommendations, then they opened and put my bindings on a 147. I think I'll just stick with it.

Thank you to everyone for your help and suggestions.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Thank you. I ended up getting the Restricted Social 147. I asked for the 147, but the people at the snowboard store recommended I get the 142 since I was a beginner. My husband and I said OK to their recommendations, then they opened and put my bindings on a 147. I think I'll just stick with it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your help and suggestions.


Good luck! Weight range is the most critical spec of a board while you're shopping, and then you tailor the length based on ability, muscle, what you plan to do with the board, etc.

As a beginner it's always best starting in the middle of the weight/flex/size ranges. Sounds like you got something that should work fine for you...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> Thank you. I ended up getting the Restricted Social 147. I asked for the 147, but the people at the snowboard store recommended I get the 142 since I was a beginner. My husband and I said OK to their recommendations, then they opened and put my bindings on a 147. I think I'll just stick with it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your help and suggestions.


Sounds good, hope you like it!


----------

